
Ask HN: Am I ready for production? - wopwopwop
I&#x27;ve built many webapps over the years. I&#x27;ve just finished MVP of yet another one but it seems this time I might be able to actually sell it as a service.<p>Historically I&#x27;ve been good at writing tight logic. However in terms of infrastructure I have no idea what I&#x27;m doing. I have nginx -&gt; uwsgi -&gt; Django app, but I only really understand my Django webapp. The rest is a mystery to me.<p>What steps should I take to make sure that nothing breaks outside of the webapp logic? (Consider low volumes (say up to 10k hits per day), that&#x27;s not the issue here).
======
al2o3cr
Pay somebody to do it. Not a joke - your setup seems like a reasonable match
for plenty of PaaS offerings. You'll get way more ROI from working on your
product than fiddling with reverse-proxy settings etc.

